# Applicazioni gnome2 con grafica gnome3

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

Uso Gnome 2.32.1; qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi come mai, ogni tanto salta fuori un'applicazione (Audacious prima, ora Transmission e PolicyKit(se non sbaglio)) che sembra avere la grafica delle GTK+3 in modalità fallback?

Vero che ormai stanno migrando un po' tutto, ma se Gnome-3 è ancora mascherato in portage, non dovrebbero rimanere le versioni con le Gtk 2.4 e Gtkmm-2.4?

Allego uno screenshot delle applicazioni incriminate:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/205/34057035.png/

----------

## Onip

i developer gentoo considerano le gtk+-3 come un aggiornamento (leggi miglioramento) delle 2 e, di conseguenza, per ogni pacchetto che le supporta entrambe (transmission ed audacious ad esempio) forzatamente zappano via la use gtk2 lasciando il supporto solamente alla 3. Per altri pacchetti una simile decisione è stata presa upstream e di conseguenza ci troviamo in una specie di limbo dove applicazioni con le 2 e con le 3 si mischiano.

Per i dettagli e le motivazioni c'è un bel post (con litigata annessa) su bugzilla, adesso non ho il tempo ma più tardi, se ti interessa, posso postarti il link. (oppure te lo cerchi)

La grafica schifosa che vedi nelle applicazioni "3" è dovuta al fatto che, probabilmente, il tema che usi per le gtk+ sotto gnome non supporta la nuova versione delle librerie che, di conseguenza, usano l'orribile tema di default. La soluzione è usare uno dei temi che hanno la doppia versione (qualcuno è pure in portage dicono)

----------

## UnoSD

 *Onip wrote:*   

> i developer gentoo considerano le gtk+-3 come un aggiornamento (leggi miglioramento) delle 2 e, di conseguenza, per ogni pacchetto che le supporta entrambe (transmission ed audacious ad esempio) forzatamente zappano via la use gtk2 lasciando il supporto solamente alla 3. Per altri pacchetti una simile decisione è stata presa upstream e di conseguenza ci troviamo in una specie di limbo dove applicazioni con le 2 e con le 3 si mischiano.
> 
> Per i dettagli e le motivazioni c'è un bel post (con litigata annessa) su bugzilla, adesso non ho il tempo ma più tardi, se ti interessa, posso postarti il link. (oppure te lo cerchi)
> 
> La grafica schifosa che vedi nelle applicazioni "3" è dovuta al fatto che, probabilmente, il tema che usi per le gtk+ sotto gnome non supporta la nuova versione delle librerie che, di conseguenza, usano l'orribile tema di default. La soluzione è usare uno dei temi che hanno la doppia versione (qualcuno è pure in portage dicono)

 

Grazie dell'esauriente risposta. Sono curioso di vedere la discussione ma non abbastanza da trovare i tag giusti per la ricerca! Se non ti scoccia postami il link, altrimenti non fa niente, è solo mera curiosità!

P.s. Anche questo tipo di domanda (che non presuppone un problema da risolvere) ha bisogno di un [RISOLTO] nel titolo?

----------

## Onip

eccolo

----------

## UnoSD

 *Onip wrote:*   

> eccolo

 

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

